# Has there been any advancement in Chytrid fungus?



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Guys,

i have been out of touch with the hobby for a few years and i was wondering if there has been any new light shed on Chytrid fungus. 

thanks,
Julio


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It can be treated in captivity, it has not slowed its advancement, there is speculation that there is a durable resting spore, it has been reported in Zoos, and the pet trade.... 
Over all not much in the way of positive news with it... 

there are some indications that some of the bacterial populations on some caudates may help resist it but the caudates in which the bacteria are found have not shown any resistance in the lab.... 

Ed


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

insteresting, do you know where i can get more sceintific info?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There have been a number of discussions and posting of citations on the site if you do a search with the search function.. 

also http://www.jcu.edu.au/school/phtm/PHTM/frogs/ampdis.htm 

Ed


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks Ed.


----------

